# Two jobs - how many P60's?



## ali (7 Feb 2011)

If a person has two part time jobs e.g. 3 mornings a week in one and 3 evenings a week in another unrelated job; are they issued with two P60's and if so, do they make reference to each other i.e. also contain figures for the other employment or are they seperate and distinct?

Thanks,

A.


----------



## Protocol (7 Feb 2011)

Yes, two P60s.

No, no link to each other, sure the two employers are unrelated.

What you will see on the P60s is the split in your tax credits between the two jobs.

For example, I have 0 tax credits in one employment, and all my tax credits in the other employment.


----------



## ali (7 Feb 2011)

Just what I wanted to know, thanks.


----------



## goingforgold (3 Mar 2011)

If you are working fulltime in one job and want to take up another partime job how does one go about it? Do you have to inform your current employer? Do you need a P45 to give new employer? How can you get this P45 if you still work for main employer?


----------



## gm88 (3 Mar 2011)

Contact the Tax Office and get your Tax Free Allowances / Credits split between the two employers.  They will advise you as to what ratio to split them, i.e. keep most credits with the full time job.  No need for P45.  New tax cert will issue to yourself and employers.


----------



## mandelbrot (3 Mar 2011)

Your second employer can just fill in your details on the following form, or as previous poster suggests, it can probably be sorted over the phone:

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/forms/p46.pdf


----------



## goingforgold (4 Mar 2011)

Thanks a lot for the replies, very helpful. So basically there is no way that my primary employer cannot find out that I have taken on a second job? As they will be issued with a new tax cert for me on commencement of the second job?


----------



## Palerider (4 Mar 2011)

No, the tax cert goes to your new employer, suggest you leave all allowances as they are right now, that means you do not allocate any of your existing allowances to your new employment , that way your existing employer is not notified of anything.

and by the way fair play to you for getting a second income.


----------



## goingforgold (5 Mar 2011)

Thanks a lot for the information...really good to know I can avoid telling current employer that I am working partime.


----------

